
Connecting the dots: 100k protein network graph using - ktamiola
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/connecting-dots-100k-protein-network-graph-using-ai-kamil-tamiola/
======
rfinney
I'm going be a little blunt here (so , sorry for the skeptical review).

I think we're still stuck with "network hairballs" dealing with large
gene/gene or protein/protein interactions. The video is very pretty ... but
has little actionable information.

The workflow is impressive and the navigation ~appears~ to be quick but I have
no idea what the nodes and graphs mean.

